# convert 2.1 channel speakers into 4.1



## LeStat (Mar 27, 2006)

i have a 2.1 channel speaker i.e. 2 speakers and a woofer. i also have another set of speaker. my system supports upto 7.1 surround sound. is there any way i can use these 2 set of speakers to get a 4.1 setup??

 :roll:


----------



## aadipa (Mar 28, 2006)

yes you can... but you have be extremely careful about speaker sound levels else you won't get desired effect.

Give better speakers to "Sound Out", others to "Rear Speakers", set your sound card to 4.1 or 4 speakers mode.


----------

